# Mit Knoppix 3.2 über Router in Internet



## Dugi (17. August 2003)

Mit Knoppix 3.2 über Router in Internet
Hallo!
Vor ein paar Tagen habe ich Knoppix 3.2 auf HDD installiert, und muss sagen, dass Linux sowas von millionenmal besser als Win ist - jedoch auch ein wenig komplizierter. daher auch meine Frage:
Ich habe in meinem Netzwerk einen Router. Der wiederum ist mit einem Alcatel Speedtouch Modem (RJ45) der Telekom Austria mit dem Internet verbunden.
Unter Win ging das ganz einfach. Dort habe ich einfach die IP-Adressen automatisch bezogen. Aber unter Knoppix komm ich leider nicht zu Recht.

_  Kann mir da irgendwer helfen?_  


Bernhard


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (19. August 2003)

Also wenn ich dein Problem recht verstehe, bekommst du von deinem Router keine IP zugeteilt. Schau mal im YAST nach ob deine Netzwerkkarte richtig konfiguriert ist. Unter Linux müsste deine Netzwerkkarte eth0 heißen. Überprüf ob sie konfigueriert ist. Ist dem nicht so versuch sie konfigurieren. Wenn du es nicht schaffen solltest post einfach weiter!

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------



## Dugi (19. August 2003)

Hallo!
Nun ja, wenn ich die Netzwerkkarte scanne (mit ADSL einrichten) bekommt er aus irgendeinem Grund kein Signal. Daher ist für den PC an der eth0 nichts dran.
Und die Netzwerkkartenkonfig. startet nicht, wenn ich sie starte.
Aber ich aheb es trotzdem über den Befehl 
	
	
	



```
ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
```

hmm, Bernhard


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (19. August 2003)

Wie meinst du das die Netzwerkconfig startet nicht? Kommt kein Yast? Ich werf mir schnell mal Knoppix auf meinen Rechner und schau mir das auch an. Hab derzeit leider nur meinen Server als Linux System. Schau mal in den IRC-Chat von Tutorials.de dort können wir das Problem dann gemeinsam lösen.

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

